# Books on Corporate Actions



## Dominover (1 January 2012)

Would anyone know of any good books on Corporate Actions and their effect on stock prices from a market perspective.  Possibly something which explains how the market reacts to certain corporate actions rather than the changes to per share book value. 

Thanks
Dominover


----------

